# Doris Day deceased.



## Alexander1970 (May 13, 2019)

Hello.

Great Actress from the 60s.






 



3.April 1922 - 13.May 2019

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doris_Day


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

Oh wow! She was one of my moms favorite actresses. She was 97 right? That tells me she must've lived a clean life.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Oh wow! She was one of my moms favorite actresses. She was 97 right? That tells me she must've lived a clean life.



How do you know that she must've lived a clean life ? *Shrug*

Here:



> Day died on May 13, 2019, after *contracting pneumonia*. She was 97 years old.


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> How do you know that she must've lived a clean life ? *Shrug*
> 
> Here:


Just basing that on her age. Most actors from her time period were smokers and I've got a feeling she wasn't, due to the fact she lived to almost 100!
 Of course that's probably not the only factor. She may've ate healthy, stayed away from drugs, etc., etc.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Just basing that on her age. Most actors from her time period were smokers and I've got a feeling she wasn't, due to the fact she lived to almost 100!
> Of course that's probably not the only factor. She may've ate healthy, stayed away from drugs, etc., etc.



Not really. Believe it or not.. George Burns ? He is a 100 years old and he was smoker continuously until 100 years old and he passed away at his home.


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Not really. Believe it or not.. George Burns ? He is a 100 years old and he was smoker continuously until 100 years old and he passed away at his home.


I forgot about George but he was the exception not the rule


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> I forgot about George but he was the exception not the rule



What do you mean ?


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> What do you mean ?


He was a rare example of someone who lived a long life despite his vices.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> He was a rare example of someone who lived a long life despite his vices.



Ahh, ok. Yeah, he was. There are several smokers are lived to be 90 or so. I forgot who. So I never understand why some people smoked died under 70 and maybe under 80 than some people who smoked died lived to be 90 or more. That's odd, I know. That's why our individual bodies are different and response things differently.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

Ernest Borgnine was a fat guy and lived to 95, cuz he jacked off a lot.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Ernest Borgnine was a fat guy and lived to 95, cuz he jacked off a lot.




I don't believed it but ok, lol.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I don't believed it but ok, lol.




He believed it. That's all that matters.

Borgnine was also a heavy smoker until he was almost 50yo, then quit. But that's still around 30 years of smoking if he started as a teenager as most smokers do.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> He believed it. That's all that matters.
> 
> Borgnine was also a heavy smoker until he was almost 50yo, then quit. But that's still around 30 years of smoking if he started as a teenager as most smokers do.



Yeah he believed it and he was chubby so his medicine was obviously what keep him going.. Not masturbated, lol.

You know Leonard Nimoy (Spock from Star Trek) ? Yeah, he was 83. He quit smoked 30 years ago and he died of COPD (almost like asthma) related to smoking anyway. Some quit and good health and some was too late. Depends.


----------



## Chary (May 14, 2019)

Heartbreaking. My mom loves so many of the movies Doris Day was in, and I grew up watching tons of them as a kid.


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Yeah he believed it and he was chubby so his medicine was obviously what keep him going.. Not masturbated, lol.
> 
> You know Leonard Nimoy (Spock from Star Trek) ? Yeah, he was 83. He quit smoked 30 years ago and he died of COPD (not cancer) related to smoking anyway. Some quit and good health and some was too late. Depends.


I think family history is a factor too


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> I think family history is a factor too



Perhaps.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

Doris Day was also a smoker back in her heyday.











Not only was she a smoker, she was smoking (hot).


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

An other "subject":

Which movie(s) you like from here ?


----------



## leon315 (May 14, 2019)

Don't laugh me, i didn't know who was Michael jackson until his death lel


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Don't laugh me, i didn't know who was Michael jackson until his death lel




As someone who had to live through MTV playing the long version of the Thriller video almost incessantly for a year, you didn't miss much really.


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Doris Day was also a smoker back in her heyday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes she was hot! Guess I was wrong about her being a smoker. I'm not sure which of her movies I've watched. I was so young when mom would watch her old movies but now that we've been talking about her, I want to find some and watch them!


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Yes she was hot! Guess I was wrong about her being a smoker. I'm not sure which of her movies I've watched. I was so young when mom would watch her old movies but now that we've been talking about her, I want to find some and watch them!




I'm not sure if she ever appeared on screen smoking. She adopted that 'wholesome girl' persona early-on after getting famous. But hot blondes don't usually get famous for being wholesome off-screen, if you know what I mean.


Edit: Just saw that Tim Conway died. That hits me a lot harder. And I was just mentioning Ernest Borgnine, too. (They were Mermaidman and Barnacleboy, their final roles together.)


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 14, 2019)

Romance on the High Seas (1948)


----------



## Superbronx (May 14, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> I'm not sure if she ever appeared on screen smoking. She adopted that 'wholesome girl' persona early-on after getting famous. But hot blondes don't usually get famous for being wholesome off-screen, if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> Edit: Just saw that Tim Conway died. That hits me a lot harder. And I was just mentioning Ernest Borgnine, too. (They were Mermaidman and Barnacleboy, their final roles together.)


Omg no! I did not realize they were mermaid man and barnacle boy! That is so cool! 


alexander1970 said:


> Romance on the High Seas (1948)
> 
> View attachment 166976


Wow! I gotta get me some Doris Day! (uhhh I mean movies lol)


----------



## Hanafuda (May 14, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Omg no! I did not realize they were mermaid man and barnacle boy! That is so cool!




It was a reunion gig for them. They worked together on McHale's Navy.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 15, 2019)

RIP.... Doris Day....  I love her song likes Que Sera Sera and Perhaps Perhaps Perhaps!


----------



## Redhorse (May 15, 2019)

Borgnine was in one of the first titanic movies IIRC, was a big hit in the 70's... was a big actor in his day, no pun intended.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 15, 2019)

Ssuperbronx said:


> Just basing that on her age. Most actors from her time period were smokers and I've got a feeling she wasn't, due to the fact she lived to almost 100!
> Of course that's probably not the only factor. She may've ate healthy, stayed away from drugs, etc., etc.


Heh, theres actully a good study by john hopkins that says your pretty much just gonna die when your gonna die, healthy eating/exercise has little to do with it unless your morbidly obese.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 15, 2019)

Redhorse said:


> Borgnine was in one of the first titanic movies IIRC, was a big hit in the 70's... was a big actor in his day, no pun intended.




Not Titanic. It was "The Poseidon Adventure." Also with Gene Hackman, Shelly Winters, others I can't remember right now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 15, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Not Titanic. It was "The Poseidon Adventure." Also with Gene Hackman, Shelly Winters, others I can't remember right now.



One of the BEST Ship "desaster" Films (my personal favorite) ever.Great Story,perfect ambience & effects.
AND of course marvellous actors.




> Gene Hackman, Shelly Winters



Red Buttoms
Roddy McDowall
Pamela Sue Martin

AND


Leslie Nielsen (Naked Gun) as the Captain.


----------

